# valetpro



## stu 81 (May 21, 2012)

Were in ni can i get valetpro from was looking 2 try their pre wash


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I dont think there is anywhere. Try Procar in Carryduff where he stocked a wide range of detailing products. Our Orchard Autocare Citrus Preclean would be perfect can be used through a sprayer or foamed at 50:1 through the foam lance.


----------

